# shot this one in the face



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i was out hunting a couple days ago, this squirrel was about 15 yards away. he took .177 caliber daisy hollow point in the face. i was aiming for his armpit (my usual killshot) but the pellet went off to the right due to the spring in the rifle being cold.








he was dead right when i got to him, he was meaty too.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

im wondering how you can have a hunting forum but not be allowed to post bloody pics. i dont get it.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Because we have younger children and women,some of them are offended by unnecssary, bloody closeup pictures.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ive got a problem with that though. no offense, but fishing and hunting do contain blood, lots of it sometimes. it should not really be a suprise to others. its not like when you cut open a fish its blood magically disappears.
and almost everytime you shoot something, it will bleed.
Just saying.
how about we put "GRAPHIC" at the title, that might work better.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

With all due respect that's your opinion but mine opinion is the one that matters.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

just pointing out that it sort of does'nt make sense.
also, have you ever gotten any complaints about bloody pictures? just curious.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is maybe why there should have to be an age restriction on members. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> This is maybe why there should have to be an age restriction on members.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 because of the bloody pictures? yeah, i agree.
i almost took your post the wrong way.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

You did take it the wrong way


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes MANY of them,even some from grown men whom are hunters themselves.
It's never easy to please everyone on this topic but I personally feel pictures like that of carnage,in closeup form, is far from necessary or anything to proudly display.I did leave your other picture in tact as it wasn't a closeup.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

THREAD TITLE OF THE YEAR!!!! LMAO. Excellent.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

russ9054 said:


> THREAD TITLE OF THE YEAR!!!! LMAO. Excellent.


thanks man!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> You did take it the wrong way
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


so, exactly what did you mean?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kids should not be allowed to get on here and post pictures is my point. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Kids should not be allowed to get on here and post pictures is my point.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 and you do mean kids as youth under the age of 11 right?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope I mean kids as in not an adult yet which legally is considered 18


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Nope I mean kids as in not an adult yet which legally is considered 18
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 why did i see that coming.....
and teens?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've seen you get into more arguments on this forum about petty things than pretty much anyone on here. When you can stop doing these kinds of things then you will know that you are old enough


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> I've seen you get into more arguments on this forum about petty things than pretty much anyone on here. When you can stop doing these kinds of things then you will know that you are old enough
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 i have gotten past that phase. it's over. if i was still like that i would be arguing with you right now. but right now i am keeping calm and not getting worked up and thrown into a arguement. sure, you have your opinions about what age is a kid and i have mines. but there is no way i will get into a arguement about it.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Honestly I looked at your pictures earlier and in my opinion I didn't see a problem with either one of them, but when you go and disrespect one of the moderators for trying to keep the sight decent for all viewers, that's when you crossed the line. Enough said. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Honestly I looked at your pictures earlier and in my opinion I didn't see a problem with either one of them, but when you go and disrespect one of the moderators for trying to keep the sight decent for all viewers, that's when you crossed the line. Enough said.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 disrespect? i meant no disrespect. i am sure puterdude knew i meant no harm. when i have a problem with something, i will say what it is. its just the way i am. i got the answers explaining why the pictures are unecessary.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i am going to have my username changed. this is a mistake i should not have made. admitting my age has cause me too many problems for me to keep doing it. seems it appears to others as "jonnythedumbwittlekid" or jonnythedisrespectfulbrat"


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

puterdude said:


> With all due respect that's your opinion but mine opinion is the one that matters.


Well there you go.


----------

